# Valerie Niehaus 'Rosamunde Pilcher - Stunde der Entscheidung' 5x



## BlueLynne (11 Sep. 2011)




----------



## fredclever (11 Sep. 2011)

Die Bilder sind klasse, aber die Story ist total daneben. Na ja von Rosamunde Pilcher habe ich noch nie etwas gehalten. Danke dafür.


----------

